# Single Action up and around again........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The Single Action .357 recently had some problems, the firing pin rivet came out, scattering the firing pin, spring, and detent balls. Got the new parts required from Numrich. Then, my gunsmith did me the favor of assembling the hammer for me. Took it home, reassembled the gun and took it to the range Saturday.

This Colt has suffered a stretched frame, so now I keep it to .38 Special level ammunition. Shot a new load of 6.5 gr. HS-6 with 158 gr. JHP Speer bullets in .38 Special cases. Estimated velocity is 960 FPS.

This load shot very well, grouping about 1 1/2" left at 25 yds. Took six clicks right windage which put me about 1 1/2" right. Three clicks left put me on, maybe 1/4" high, which I'll leave for now. Very pleasant shooting load with almost no noticible recoil.

Bob Wright


----------

